# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Për sa kohë dhelpra do të zë lepurin?

## Davius

Dhelpra e vërejti lepurin në një largësi prej 150 metrash. Lepuri për 2 minuta kalon 500 metra, kurse dhelpra për 5 minuta kalon 1300 metra.

*Për sa kohë dhelpra do të zë lepurin?*

----------


## strange

Lepuri për dy minuta kalon 500 metra dhe 150 është larg bejne gjithsejtë 650 Metra.

650 Metra Dhelpra i kalon për 2,5 minuta d.m.th për 150 sekonda.

----------


## Tevelizori

> Lepuri për dy minuta kalon 500 metra dhe 150 është larg bejne gjithsejtë 650 Metra.
> 
> 650 Metra Dhelpra i kalon për 2,5 minuta d.m.th për 150 sekonda.


mendoj se ne qastin qe dhelpra e pa lepurin edhe lepuri e pa dhelpren dhe filloi te ike, keshtu qe pas 5 minutave te para lepuri ishte larg nga dhelpra vetem 100 metra (2 minuta = 500 metra) + (3 minuta tjere = 750  metra te lepurit) + (150 metra largesi nga dhelpra) = 1400 metra, krahasuar me 1300 e vrapuara nga dhelpra per ato 5 minuta.
Keshtu qe krejt qka mbetet jan edhe 10 minuta ndjekje  per te kompenzuar largesine  (100 metra) qe i ndan dhembet e dhelpres nga mishi i majme i lepurit.

gjithsejt 15 minuta.

----------


## Davius

Tevelizori, arriti të gjej zgjidhjen me një formulë shumë logjike.

Urime dhe suksese!
*
Lusim moderatorin të mbyll temën!*

----------


## RaPSouL

Tema mbyllet ketu, suksese ne zgjidhjen e temave te tjera te ketij nenforumi.

----------

